# Invitation to Dinner - The Cigars



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

At the end of a lovely dinner in the company of Mr. Thomas Jefferson, cigars are in order.

For the ladies

*Haban Rafael Gonzalez Tres Petite Lonsdale*
Anyone that thinks the only good cigar is a 50 ring or greater monster has obviously never smoked a Habana Rafael Gonzalez Tres Petite Lonsdale. Measuring a mere 4.5" long with a ring gauge of 40 this small box pressed Cuban may lack size, but it certainly doesn't lack flavor. In fact, this little stick produces such a thick rich smoke that it would make many a Robusto jealous. The smoke's density is so thick and heavy that it actually feels like you could chew it. And while it is creating this aromatic halo above you, serious tastes of coffee and spice tantalize your tastebuds. Each and every draw is sinfully luxurious, and the aftertaste is nothing short of divine. If it seems like I am raving about this cigar it is because I am. The Tres Petite Lonsdale is a spectacular smoke, and is an absolute must try cigar!

For the men

*Fonseca Triangular Natural*
So I am told, the Fonseca Triangular Natural is the smoke of choice if you like your cigars mild, but want to look like one rough and tough hombre while smoking them. This cigar is a 5.5" x 56 behemoth of a figurado made by Manuel Quesada's Manufactures de Tabacos SA (MATASA) in the Dominican Republic. It's aggressive shape belies its true nature. It is a very creamy smoke with a slight nutty flavor which rewards the smoker with a smooth relaxing finish. The large size has a great mouth and hand feel also. A friend of mine highly recommends this gentle giant of a cigar as one to try.


----------



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

Cool, Kimmie....


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Cigars yes. For weeks I wanted to talk about cigars and always forgot. There seems to be a new way of using cigars: cooking with cigars. First time I saw a dessert involving cigars was in The Chefs Of The Times, where Philippe Conticini uses cigar to create: Alma Ata Sundae using a monte cristo no. 5 cigar. He named his creation in honour of a city in Kazakhstan.


Seeing this I thought that is really strange, then told myself no way I'd eat that. I left it at that. A week or so later, I heard a French chef on the radio talking about his latest creation a chocolate cigar tart. Still I thought no way I'd eat such a tart.


What is the appeal of using cigar in the kitchen??


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

Before I start I'd better introduce myself as a smoker or as an ex heavy smoker.

I love smoking . No! I ADORE smoking.
I love the taste of tobacco and I love anything that has to do with smoking:
Tobacco stories, Bogart smoking, the scent of smoke on hands blended with a spicy aftershave, voices of heavy smokers, my silver lighter that I keep in my purse although I do not smoke anymore.

I certainly don't read "Cigar Afficionado" . It makes me laught like crazy and as I laught I always drop it and I harm my toes. Stupidity hurts indeed.

So what I propose comes from my experience from the "glorious" past days of mine as a happy heavy smoker.

Needless to say that I do not distinguish men's and women's cigars. 

Kimmie's dinner leaves a sweet taste in the mouth, so I would suggest a cigar with a spicy and rather earthy taste ( which is BTW my favourite) so,for her dinner I would propose a Hoyo de Monterrey Churchill.

I know that when we are coming to Hoyos we are talking about the excellent Double Coronas but I cannot forget the DINSTICTIVE earthy taste and just some tones of pepper of the Churchills.
This cigar has a full, clear and round taste

You know, if I was to dinne with Jefferson I would need a cigar that wouldn't distact me from the talk with the president in front of the fireplace 
Hoyos Churchill is a reliable cigar. It will never inspire you to write a poem but it will allow you to enjoy the ceremony of smoking.


For Nancy's dinner though I would choose a VIP

Partagas Serie D No4 Robusto

This cigar is no a VIP by chance. It combines with wisdom strength and...velvet. You enjoy rich scents of spices and cocoa as they create a soft, round smoke.
A cigar that is perfect to relax and listen to old wise stories or to enjoy someone's company in silence but certainly not to talk about the Middle East conflict.


----------

